# 150 سؤالآ مع إجاباتهم عن اللحـام ( برنامج)



## المنقذ (4 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هذا عبارة عن (software) يتضمن 150 سؤالآ ... باستخدامك لهذا البرنامج تحصل فورآ على الإجابات لـ 150 سؤالآ إن أردت ذلك ...



طلب : أرجو من الاخوة في الإدارة رفع الملف إلى قســم اللحام ... إن كان يستحق الرفع

تقبلوا فائق تقديري واحترامي ... وسامحوني على تقصيري


----------



## ENGMENG (4 يوليو 2007)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (5 يوليو 2007)

thank you !


----------



## ريمون عدلي (5 يوليو 2007)

شكرا ما قصرد 
لم مني احترامي


----------



## eng_hazem123 (6 يوليو 2007)

Thankssssssss Man


----------



## المهندس مضر (6 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك ياأخي المنقذ وجعل الله نفعنا بهذه المعلومات في ميزان حسناتك وجعل الله عملك كله لوجهه الكريم ،أمين


----------



## ahmed morshidy (6 يوليو 2007)

برنامج يستحق التقدير من أخ فاضل :14: 

بارك الله فيك :15: 

وللاسف الشديد ليس هناك قسم خاص باللحام قائم بذاته وانما هو احد مجالات الهندسة الميكانيكية


----------



## عبداللطيف محمد (6 يوليو 2007)

_شكرا ياباشا ..............شكرا_


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

shokraaaan ma3loma mofeda gazak allah khiran


----------



## مهندس/كرم ماجورة (9 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## lawlaw (9 أكتوبر 2007)

شاكريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## الماسة الزرقاء (9 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يونس فاخر (12 أكتوبر 2007)

عفية على هذا الجهد العلمي ، وتسلم الايادي ، اخوك المهندس : يونس فاخر عودة


----------



## دسوقي (14 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا علي هذة المعلومات


----------



## ابو رائد (14 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## memo star (20 أكتوبر 2007)

thanks alot


----------



## سدير عدنان (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رائع*

جميل ورائع جدا اخي العزيز معلومات قيمة للحام


----------



## سدير عدنان (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*شكرا*

اشكرك على هذا الموضوع


----------



## المرابع (21 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك يا اخي


----------



## جدي احمد (21 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور وتقبل الله عملك تمنيت لو كان الموضوع عربي او فرنسي.


----------



## tamereng78 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور والله يا أخى الفاضل
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمد رمضان داود (23 نوفمبر 2007)

تشكررررررررررات


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (23 نوفمبر 2007)

عذرا إشارك بغرض الإفادة العامة و حتى أتمكن من دخول مركز رفع الملفات


----------



## eng_hazem123 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

Thanksssssssssssssssssss Man


----------



## ايمن شعبان (28 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmsha0 (30 نوفمبر 2007)

عمل مميز جدا جدا


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (30 نوفمبر 2007)

المنقذ قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> هذا عبارة عن (software) يتضمن 150 سؤالآ ... باستخدامك لهذا البرنامج تحصل فورآ على الإجابات لـ 150 سؤالآ إن أردت ذلك ...
> 
> ...



*لتعم فائدة هذا البرنامج يجب توضيح أين نضع علامة إجابتنا (X)*


----------



## وليد عبدربه (30 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور على التعب


----------



## حسن سليمان (30 نوفمبر 2007)

تسلم ايدك
ويبارك فيك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## omaalrubaiee (3 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ENG-COOL (18 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا علي هذة المعلومات


----------



## اسامة الوحش (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*Good Man Nice Work*

معلومات هامه


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (19 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng_hazem123 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

جزيت الف الف الف خير


----------



## boss123 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

Thankssssssssssssss


----------



## المنقذ (10 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شكرآ للجميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع 
وعلى فكرة أنا لم يكن لي أي مجهود في تصميم البرنامج ! ... مجهودي بسيط جدآ وهو نقله إليكم لتعم الفائدة 

والله من وراء القصد


----------



## سدير عدنان (27 يناير 2008)

والله فايل رائع ومفيد بالنسبة للمهندسين الخزانات اشكرك


----------



## kikar1974 (28 يناير 2008)

الف شكررررررررر


----------



## ود الفاروق (28 يناير 2008)

الله يخليك

1000.5


----------



## كمال العاني (28 يناير 2008)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابورضا المصرى (31 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aircraft (2 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمران احمد (2 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود العظيم وربنا يبارك لك على الموضوع والبرنامج


----------



## محمود الزينى (2 فبراير 2008)

:15: شكراً جزيلا أخى الفاضل:15: ​


----------



## الفتى الأبي (22 مارس 2008)

أحسنت وبارك الله فيك


----------



## vecoo (22 مارس 2008)

thanks sooooooooooo much


----------



## احمد1970 (22 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخي لكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## mazenz (22 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخى على المعاومات القيمه


----------



## مهندس انتاج سوري (22 مارس 2008)

ممتاز - الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (25 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ونفع الله بك


----------



## جوادين كاظم عطيه (28 مارس 2008)

بوركت على هذا الموضوع المميز


----------



## محمد فتحي حنفي (29 مارس 2008)

مشكورر علي الافلدة


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر سعود (4 يناير 2010)

هذا جهد تشكر عليه ايها الزميل العزيز...مع فائق تقديري.


----------



## سمير شربك (9 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## على هارون (9 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## almohandis1985 (10 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد رأفت (12 يناير 2010)

بحق هذا الملف ممتــــــــــــــــاز


----------



## م شريفة (13 يناير 2010)

راااااااااااااااااااائع
شكرا


----------



## el_sharkawy2010 (7 فبراير 2010)

متميز


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (8 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## waelmd (18 فبراير 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## waelmd (18 فبراير 2010)

thanks


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (18 فبراير 2010)

ارك الله فيك ياأخي المنقذ وجعل الله نفعنا بهذه المعلومات في ميزان حسناتك وجعل الله عملك كله لوجهه الكريم ،أمين


----------



## musbah elyassa (15 مايو 2010)

*musbah elyassa*

iam looking for proposal of mechanical engineering department production


----------



## saberdg (15 مايو 2010)

أرجو من الاخوة في الإدارة رفع الملف إلى قســم اللحام ... إن كان يستحق الرفع


----------



## magdytalaat (15 يونيو 2010)

مشكووور


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (16 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا مجهود رائع


----------



## appess (23 يونيو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## أحمد دعبس (24 يونيو 2010)

المنقذ قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> هذا عبارة عن (software) يتضمن 150 سؤالآ ... باستخدامك لهذا البرنامج تحصل فورآ على الإجابات لـ 150 سؤالآ إن أردت ذلك ...
> 
> ...



*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## فاتح روما (3 يوليو 2010)

*شـــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا*​


----------



## Eng/Ali (25 يوليو 2010)

مشكورا


----------



## سدير عدنان (25 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الاسئلة والاجوبة رائعة


----------



## ابونور محمد (25 يوليو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## المهندسgvr (3 أغسطس 2010)

الشكر لله أولآ ولك ثانيآ على هذا المجهود الرائع دمتآ بخير وعافية


----------



## Abdulmajeed86 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير​


----------



## mezohazoma (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## فتويك (16 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف شكر يا غالي


----------



## Eng.mostafa.hamed (5 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وشكرا علي هذة المعلومات*


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (6 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (6 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## goha56 (25 أغسطس 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## anwerkingdom (26 أغسطس 2012)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ziadzh (28 أغسطس 2012)

الف شكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## (محمد ودود) (17 أغسطس 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

